# Bettas and mirrors



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I've heard very mixed opinions on showing bettas mirrors so figured I would ask here. Is showing a betta a mirror cruel?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't call it cruel, as long as you weren't leaving it there for excessive periods of time.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with zip , Betta tend to get bored and need something to keep them busy from time to time . I have 2 males in tanks side by side with a sheet of paper separating them and move the paper for a few min every day so they can see each other and play/flair at one another .


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

No but it will give them something to do, Flaring can be healthy for them but not too much or the mirror cause they may charge at the glass hurting them, Mine does not flare at a mirror much but if I get my camera or I go near his food then he gets all so called tough lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard the same. In small doses, it gets you a nice chance to see/photograph his fins, but can stress the fish if just left there.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

It can actually be healthy for them. It's good exercise and can keep them from getting bored (or turning into a whimp ). My betta doesn't care much for the mirrors, but if you turn on the tank lights in a compltly dark room, he will flare at everything he can. LOL.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys, and girls


----------

